# How Do i Get rid of gnats!!! so annoying ?



## MarieYad (Jul 14, 2012)

my house is fill of gnats it started with 8 and i use a bug spray n though they gone but i wake up at night and holy mother f$*& theyre a billion of them in the kitchen how the hell they get in also i have everything clean everyday but more and more keep multiplying how do i get rid of them is there any house remedies i can do to stop this help me its driving me insane n i dont have time for a pest control and get out of the house
http://www.getridofbedbugsathome.com/how-to-kill-bed-bugs/


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Where are you located, city & state? Gnats are so populated here in Georgia that we call them the "Unofficial Georgia Air Force". Using a bug repellent high in DET can help to keep them away, but for only a few hours then re-apply. There are "Gnat nets" on the market you wear on your head to keep them from contacting you. There's nothing like walking into work at 7-ish each morning and have them climb into your ears.


----------

